# Brexit and electrical trade outlook



## RePhase277

jrannis said:


> For those in the trades, do you expect much fallout from the Brexit vote coming up?
> Is the average working person for or against it?
> 
> I would post this in off topic or controversial but, I'm not that interested in what us yanks think about the subject.


The globalists will spend all the money necessary to keep it from happening. They will make it an unattractive prospect by attaching hotbutton terms like "racism", "nationalism", and "far-right" to it.


----------



## Essex

Personally I expect short term difficulties but medium to long term success. The EU does not work as far as a political union. So many different countries with different languages and different cultures. Couple this with powerhouses like Germany and France sharing the same currency as recession hit Greece and Spain then it is doomed regardless of the UK vote of which I will be voting 'out' on Thursday. 

The trade will not be effected in the slightest IMO.


----------



## Essex

This guy sums it up perfectly for me:

https://youtu.be/JFt-pRIvL9E


----------



## MikeFL

FYI markets opened significantly higher today on confidence the measure will not pass.


----------



## Essex

They crashed the other day when the poles showed a swing to the 'out' vote. It will be very close. I predict within 2-3 percentage points.


----------



## macmikeman

I predict vote tampering. We are talking about the new world order here.


----------



## RePhase277

macmikeman said:


> I predict vote tampering. We are talking about the new world order here.


You're not gonna believe the number of dead people that will come back to life to vote against Brexit.


----------



## chicken steve

Brexit The Movie>>>






One could easily see the economic points made , as well as how they'd equate to American trade agreements .....

~CS~


----------



## Essex

So far it is:

Leave - 161,744
Remain - 158,537

Long way to go.


----------



## chicken steve

We're hearing this is a *big* fight across the pond Essex.

A lot of it sounds like big $$$ vying for position

I gotta say , as one blue collar to another, that they have all the $$'s ,media , etc , just like they do_ here_.

The copy/paste factor is , _well_...rather obvious.....

~CS~


----------



## Essex

chicken steve said:


> We're hearing this is a *big* fight across the pond Essex.
> 
> A lot of it sounds like big $$$ vying for position
> 
> I gotta say , as one blue collar to another, that they have all the $$'s ,media , etc , just like they do_ here_.
> 
> The copy/paste factor is , _well_...rather obvious.....
> 
> ~CS~


You have hit the nail on the head. I actually cannot sleep my friend (01:16). I voted to leave today. 

So far it is:

Leave - 321,339
Remain - 314,521

More importantly the £ has dropped off a cliff valued against the $.


----------



## Essex

Now at:

Leave - 370,404
Remain - 344,535


----------



## MikeFL

With 20MM votes counted it's 51% says leave.
Futures markets are going crazy.
British pound is down 10%.
S&P down 60 points.
Dow Jones Industrial Average down 500.
Live updates: http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/23/opinion-poll-suggests-britain-favors-remaining-in-eu.html
The carnage: http://www.cnbc.com/commodities/


----------



## macmikeman

F the New World Order. I'm gonna be so proud of them if they do.


----------



## macmikeman

Done. Good Job Britain. Now if only the Scots had of had similar sized balls...........


----------



## Essex




----------



## macmikeman

Now that it is over, I bet they will re-asign Cris GW back to this forum. I'll give him a break for the first ten posts cause he'll be tired from posting non stop in favor of staying in to all the Brits. Wonder how much overtime he's stacked up.


----------



## telsa

I can't comprehend why the pound Sterling is swooning so.

The British polity has just kicked off a HUGE drag on the UK's economy.

British exports now look astoundingly attractive to the rest of the planet.

I think I'm going to buy some Stilton.

This is a boon to British Ag -- BIG TIME.

%%%%%

In the intermediate term, this event must trigger the break-up of the Euro Zone folly.

The first out of the pool -- are the winners. 

Meaning that London has come out w a a a y ahead -- against the advice and counsel of the elites -- who have their collective @sses up high.

Everyone from 0bama, to Hillary to Cameron was against this vote -- a sure sign that EXIT was the correct vote.

One can only hope that TPP comes unwound, too.

It's a dagger to American sovereignty.


----------



## macmikeman

telsa said:


> I can't comprehend why the pound Sterling is swooning so.
> 
> The British polity has just kicked off a HUGE drag on the UK's economy.
> 
> British exports now look astoundingly attractive to the rest of the planet.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy some Stilton.
> 
> This is a boon to British Ag -- BIG TIME.
> 
> %%%%%
> 
> In the intermediate term, this event must trigger the break-up of the Euro Zone folly.
> 
> The first out of the pool -- are the winners.
> 
> Meaning that London has come out w a a a y ahead -- against the advice and counsel of the elites -- who have their collective @sses up high.
> 
> *Everyone from 0bama, to Hillary to Cameron was against this vote -- a sure sign that EXIT was the correct vote.
> *
> One can only hope that TPP comes unwound, too.
> 
> It's a dagger to American sovereignty.



By this logic, I am 100% correct being the campaign manager for Donald Trump here at ET............ 


Now don't be a chump! Vote for Donald Trump!


----------



## chicken steve

Evidence this is a win for the common man _abounds_ this morning....:whistling2:

I don't know much about these UKIP folks , but _wish_ there sort were a voice in America

Well done .....:thumbup:










~CS~


----------



## RePhase277

Happy Independence Day, UK! It will be tough at first, but you will better off in the long run. We had a Brexit 240 years ago and OK, you will too.


----------



## Essex

It is a good day. I am nervous for the future but at least it is OUR future. We can only blame ourselves if it goes wrong. No one else.

The Scottish government are looking to get another independence from the UK vote now.


----------



## Southeast Power

I think we are going to see some cash migration into the US of course. This will prevent a rise in interest rates. Not always a good thing.
Also, Japan will be a place to put cash even with a negative interest rate. Germany and the Nortic countries with good economies are going to see more cash.
The losers are going to be those that are worse than broke. Greece, one of the reason this is happening, needs a miracle.


----------



## Essex

There has already been talks from Denmark, France, The Netherlands and Italy that they now want a vote.

This could be the beginning of the end.


----------



## 99cents

Devastating news. A victory for old, paranoid protectionists, the same demographic that supports Trump in the U.S. This will penalize all the wrong people. The emerging economies in Eastern Europe will get hit hard. The Polish zloty dropped significantly this morning, second only to Pounds Sterling. Be careful who you target; you always run the risk of hitting innocent bystanders. Decisions made out of fear and paranoia are rarely valid.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> It is a good day. I am nervous for the future but at least it is OUR future. We can only blame ourselves if it goes wrong. No one else.
> 
> The Scottish government are looking to get another independence from the UK vote now.


The majority of Scots are a patient lot to say the least.


----------



## mitch65

So if the Scots vote to go and N Ireland does the same will Great Britain be only Meh Britain?


----------



## Majewski

I honestly have no idea what is going on. Going to google it now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> So if the Scots vote to go and N Ireland does the same will Great Britain be only Meh Britain?


I think it's been Meh Britain since @1945.


----------



## Essex

The Scottish will not vote to leave IMO. The SNP have ruined the country since they have been in government. Plus any new EU membership is dependant on taking on The Euro. Yeah right. Good luck on that one.


----------



## Majewski

Wow this is all way over my head but it seems like a big event.


----------



## Going_Commando

Essex said:


> The Scottish will not vote to leave IMO. The SNP have ruined the country since they have been in government. Plus any new EU membership is dependant on taking on The Euro. Yeah right. Good luck on that one.


The Scots will stay as long as the free sh*t train keeps rolling north. They loved the free sh*t that the EU offers up to broke people, hence why Scotland voted so heavily to remain. One of the best things financially that could happen to the UK is to ditch Scotland.

ETA: Good on ya UK for ditching the EU yoke. I've been rooting for you guys, and glad to see the results. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Essex

I agree but we have history and I would not want to see them leave personally. If the Scottish really wanted independence from the UK they would have voted for the UK to leave the EU so as to force the issue.


----------



## mitch65

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think it's been Meh Britain since @1945.


From the country that joined both WWI and WWII at halftime? And never suffered any of the cost or destruction of direct attack?:whistling2:


----------



## Essex

Majewski said:


> Wow this is all way over my head but it seems like a big event.


Huge. Biggest thing that has happened in my life time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> From the country that joined both WWI and WWII at halftime? And never suffered any of the cost or destruction of direct attack?:whistling2:


What goes around comes around. Not like they weren't trying to conquer the world for decades beforehand....


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> What goes around comes around. Not like they weren't trying to conquer the world for decades beforehand....


How dare you. How very dare you. 

We were not trying. We actually done a bloody good job at it.


----------



## PlugsAndLights

This is why they say: Be careful what you wish for. 
Higher prices on everything imported into the UK and an increased likelihood
of a recession. Their young will no longer have the opportunity to go to 
school, work, or just easily travel throughout Europe. 
Not exactly sky falling, but not good either. 
P&L


----------



## Essex

PlugsAndLights said:


> This is why they say: Be careful what you wish for.
> Higher prices on everything imported into the UK and an increased likelihood
> of a recession. Their young will no longer have the opportunity to go to
> school, work, or just easily travel throughout Europe.
> Not exactly sky falling, but not good either.
> P&L


It never stopped anyone before the EU became a political union.


----------



## HackWork

Today is a great day for those of us who thirst for liberal's tears.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> How dare you. How very dare you.
> 
> We were not trying. We actually done a bloody good job at it.


Looking at the state of things for you guys now I guess V*I*A*G*R*A wouldn't even help you much, you couldn't maintain.


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looking at the state of things for you guys now I guess V*I*A*G*R*A wouldn't even help you much, you couldn't maintain.


We still have The Commonwealth. Better than being a plastic Scot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> We still have The Commonwealth. Better than being a plastic Scot.


LOL, "plastic Scot". You must be having a badly depressing day if that is the best thing you could come up with, I'm insulted I couldn't draw more ire. I almost feel bad for you.


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL, "plastic Scot". You must be having a badly depressing day if that is the best thing you could come up with, I'm insulted I couldn't draw more ire. I almost feel bad for you.


I was almost crying with happiness today. I have no idea what a 'ire' is sorry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> I was almost crying with happiness today. I have no idea what a 'ire' is sorry.


Ire: anger, rage, wrath. Giving lessons in English to a Brit, now you made my day. Cheers mate !


----------



## Essex

https://youtu.be/5wSw3IWRJa0


----------



## chicken steve

Essex said:


> How dare you. How very dare you.
> 
> We were not trying. We actually done a bloody good job at it.


That you did ,and for anyone _really_ paying attention, we've gone down the very same road :whistling2:

The only dif being, we just don't acknowledge '_royalty_' via the British formalities here....:no:

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ire: anger, rage, wrath. Giving lessons in English to a Brit, now you made my day. Cheers mate !


Try being married to a full blooded Scott MechD ....

Life is never dull, even out here in dogpatch....:no:~CS~:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve

Essex said:


> I was almost crying with happiness today. I have no idea what a 'ire' is sorry.



So where , in your opinion, does it go from here Essex?

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> Try being married to a full blooded Scott MechD ....
> 
> Life is never dull, even out here in dogpatch....:no:~CS~:whistling2:


I was raised by a full blooded Scot, that fact and I know from the way I am to my wife and family how I am. I have learned how to apologize and make amends in the last several years.


----------



## Majewski

What is the purpose for EU?


----------



## chicken steve

Monetary manipulation ,with the same sort of safety net that allows blue states to pull red state weight here Maj....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was raised by a full blooded Scot, that fact and I know from the way I am to my wife and family how I am. I have learned how to apologize and make amends in the last several years.



I've learned to duck rather well......:laughing:~CS~


----------



## Majewski

chicken steve said:


> Monetary manipulation ,with the same sort of safety net that allows blue states to pull red state weight here Maj....
> 
> ~CS~


I don/t know crap about other parts of the world. It just seems like a human created mess.


----------



## chicken steve

I can't see past my self imposed coop either Maj, but i'll wager human motivations don't change a whole lot _anywhere_ on this rock.


Case in point, the monied class will always find a way to legislate a $ out of the general populace , under the premise of '_helping_' them


My take is this class system may be acknowledged more _overtly_ across the pond as it is here , thus the fireworks ....but i'll defer to Mr Essex's view from the battlefront.....

~CS~


----------



## Essex

chicken steve said:


> So where , in your opinion, does it go from here Essex?
> 
> ~CS~


I think this vote to leave the EU is down to a few things. 

1. The working class that have not been listened to by multiple parties have chosen to kick the 'establishment' right where it hurts. 

2. Uncontrolled immigration has left our infrastructure at breaking point. 

3. To regain control of our affairs. 

4. To reclaim true democracy that is non-existent within the EU. 


Where do we go from here? Well, our PM has resigned and the markets across the world have suffered. I thing the markets will recover however. 

So we need a new PM which will probably be a PM that campaigned for Brexit in order for us to get the best divorce deal. The Germans are nervous that there will be a mass movement across the EU now to leave. I predict hard times ahead for the EU. 

Ultimately now we need to start what is called Article 50. Which is the official request to leave the EU. Once this process begins we have two years to sort out the deals etc. 

Our route to success is to establish quock trade deals with China, India, The USA and The Commonwealth. This is essential IMO. 

I hope for an Australian points system on immigration where we can open the doors to good quality immigration in areas we need immigration across the world. Not just the EU. EU citizens already within the UK are allowed to stay under UK law which is the right thing to do. I hope UK citizens abroad are allowed to do the same. 

It looks as if the Scottish want a new referendum to leave the UK and go it alone but that is a long shot by the Scottish government as this would be very difficult for them because they would probably need to take on The Euro as this is standard for new EU members and would be a disaster. 

A lot is unknown as this has never happened before. It really is groundbreaking. 

Whatever happens now one thing is for sure. Every 5 years our government will be held to account. If they do not perform they will be out. No more blaming the EU.


----------



## chicken steve

An apt post Essex. :thumbsup:

In an attempt to understand the details , i've stumbled upon this site 

I'm unsure how biased it may be

~CS~


----------



## 99cents

The UK is flashbacking to the times Monty Python loved to make fun of. It's a good time to invest in umbrellas and tweed jackets with elbow patches.

This has become a real life twit race.

Oh well, nothing a spot of tea and a crumpet won't solve.

God save the Queen, although nobody knows what she needs saved from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> The UK is flashbacking to the times Monty Python loved to make fun of. It's a good time to invest in umbrellas and tweed jackets with elbow patches.
> 
> This has become a real life twit race.
> 
> Oh well, nothing a spot of tea and a crumpet won't solve.
> 
> God save the Queen, although nobody knows what she needs saved from.


Most of all topping the list *BANKRUPTCY* !


----------



## 99cents

The Royal Family going bankrupt? Not bloody likely. A panty shot of Kate Middleton is worth millions. The Brits do have their priorities.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> The Royal Family going bankrupt? Not bloody likely. A panty shot of Kate Middleton is worth millions. The Brits do have their priorities.


But it isn't likely she would collect the money and turn it over to the family coffers. The house of Windsor is a classic example of 'cash poor'. Real estate and holdings are nice but one would have to liquidate them for dollars.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-08/the-longer-she-reigns-the-less-wealthy-queen-elizabeth-ii-looks


----------



## TGGT

Wish we could kick our government to the curb. Seems like the UK is more democratic than the US.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Wish we could kick our government to the curb. Seems like the UK is more democratic than the US.


I agree with you, it would be nice to clean out the senate and congress. But, the British PM resigned all on his own accord.


----------



## RePhase277

All of you peoples of European ancestry should be rejoicing in this move. Yes there will be hard times to come for the UK. That's a given but it is necessary. People only shine when they are challenged and hungry, and lately Europeans and their offshoots have been dulled by being fat and happy.

Humans cannot live in the huge communities we built in the last 100 years. Small independent chunks of population seem to be the most driven and creative and healthy. This is a great era for Brits and independent thinking cultures.


----------



## 99cents

Donald Trump arrives in Scotland and congratulates them on their decision to leave. Scotland voted to stay. What an idiot. Americans should be embarrassed.


----------



## 99cents

Humans cannot live in huge communities? Have you ever been to London? It's a huge melting pot of various nationalities including Israelis, Russians, Indians, Pakistanis, none of whom are signatory to the EU. And London voted to stay. If immigration is the issue in Britain, why are they blaming it on EU migrants?


----------



## HackWork

99cent, why you mad tho?


----------



## RePhase277

99cents said:


> Humans cannot live in huge communities? Have you ever been to London? It's a huge melting pot of various nationalities including Israelis, Russians, Indians, Pakistanis, none of whom are signatory to the EU. And London voted to stay. If immigration is the issue in Britain, why are they blaming it on EU migrants?


The most densely populated areas anywhere are sh!tholes made even worse by being a "melting pot".


----------



## MTW

InPhase277 said:


> All of you peoples of European ancestry should be rejoicing in this move. Yes there will be hard times to come for the UK. That's a given but it is necessary. People only shine when they are challenged and hungry, and lately Europeans and their offshoots have been dulled by being fat and happy.
> 
> Humans cannot live in the huge communities we built in the last 100 years. Small independent chunks of population seem to be the most driven and creative and healthy. This is a great era for Brits and independent thinking cultures.


:thumbsup:

That is the exact opposite of what the globalists want.


----------



## HackWork

I have to admit, I know just about nothing about Brexit. It's something that I choose to stay ignorant about because it doesn't effect me at all, not even a little bit. 

But what I learned from a liberal is that Brexit is racist and was caused by Donald Trump.

I also learned from a different liberal that the Orlando shooting was caused by Donald Trump. It wasn't caused by a radical Muslim following his faith, it was caused by the very man who is actively looking to kick those radical Muslims out of the country. So yeah, that makes sense, Donald Trump shot those people


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> Americans should be embarrassed.


We're not. And with all due respect, if you don't like who America chooses for a president, you should move to a country that isn't so reliant on America.


----------



## chicken steve

99cents said:


> Donald Trump arrives in Scotland and congratulates them on their decision to leave. Scotland voted to stay. What an idiot. Americans should be embarrassed.


The majority of our running contingent is an embarrassment 99 

_We the People_ simply maintain we are not _They the Dolts_

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I have to admit, I know just about nothing about Brexit. It's something that I choose to stay ignorant about because it doesn't effect me at all, not even a little bit.
> 
> But what I learned from a liberal is that Brexit is racist and was caused by Donald Trump.
> 
> I also learned from a different liberal that the Orlando shooting was caused by Donald Trump. It wasn't caused by a radical Muslim following his faith, it was caused by the very man who is actively looking to kick those radical Muslims out of the country. So yeah, that makes sense, Donald Trump shot those people


----------



## macmikeman

The Swiss are up in arms over this exit......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

macmikeman said:


> The Swiss are up in arms over this exit......


Those are funny costumes those 'swiss' are wearing. Is the darker skin tone wind burn?


----------



## millelec

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those are funny costumes those 'swiss' are wearing. Is the darker skin tone wind burn?


 those are snowsuits...the darker skin tone is the result of frostbite from too much yodeling in the Alps...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

millelec said:


> those are snowsuits...the darker skin tone is the result of frostbite from too much yodeling in the Alps...


I knew there had to be a simple excuse I mean reason.


----------



## macmikeman

Well we all know they are not radical islamists cause those don't exist .......


----------



## RePhase277

99cents said:


> Donald Trump arrives in Scotland and congratulates them on their decision to leave. Scotland voted to stay. What an idiot. Americans should be embarrassed.


Last I checked, Scotland is part of the UK. He arrived congratulating the UK.


----------



## HackWork

InPhase277 said:


> Last I checked, Scotland is part of the UK. He arrived congratulating the UK.


Hey, never use facts to refute a Canadian's hatred for America. That's unfair.


----------



## Bootss

I bet the German female leader could kick Obama's ass


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lep said:


> I bet the German female leader could kick Obama's ass


Yes but it's meaningless because he'd enjoy it.


----------



## Norcal

Lep said:


> I bet the German female leader could kick Obama's ass



Just about anyone could whup zero's arse.


----------



## Going_Commando

macmikeman said:


> The Swiss are up in arms over this exit......


Can't see why, the Swiss ain't even in the EU.


----------



## 99cents

If you don't like what Canadians say about that idiot Trump, just look at what the Scots have to say:

http://www.barstoolsports.com/bosto...ich-are-incredible-and-my-new-favorite-thing/

I particularly like "tiny fingered Cheeto-faced, ferret wearing chitgibbon".


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> Hey, never use facts to refute a Canadian's hatred for America. That's unfair.


Hatred? We don't hate, Hack. Well, sometimes I hate it when it's 30 below but there's no skeeters so even that's not all that bad  .


----------



## flyboy

99cents said:


> Hatred? We don't hate, Hack. Well, sometimes I hate it when it's 30 below but there's no skeeters so even that's not all that bad  .


I love Canadians and they love me. They're unbelievable, fantastic people. They're just wonderful people. I have lots of Canadian friends. 

Thousands of Canadians work for me and live in my buildings. Millions of Canadians have supported and voted for me even though it doesn't count in this country. 

I'm going to miss the Canadians when I close the borders and build the wall. I'm going to make the Canadians pay for it. They'll pay for the wall and love doing it. I'm going to make them build the wall out of ice from the Saint Lawrence Seaway.


----------



## Southeast Power

My daughter works for a very large JP Morgan branch. They are expecting a very heavy PR day tomorrow first thing in the AM to explain the obvious.


----------



## nrp3

Those were some funny posts. Even better with the accent I'm sure.


----------



## PlugsAndLights

Was just having a look at Europe........and man........she's look'in 
hot! Think she lost a few pounds.:laughing::whistling2::laughing:
P&L


----------



## mitch65

HackWork said:


> Hey, never use facts to refute a Canadian's hatred for America. That's unfair.


Not hatred, not all of America, just the bits that think that they can do whatever they want to anyone in the world without any repercussions. I dislike those same bits of Canada as well. Our mining industry has a horrible international reputation, well earned.


----------



## gnuuser

mitch65 said:


> Not hatred, not all of America, just the bits that think that they can do whatever they want to anyone in the world without any repercussions. I dislike those same bits of Canada as well. Our mining industry has a horrible international reputation, well earned.


they have names such as politicians, the wealthy, and the religious!
but you find those turds in every country.


----------



## wcord

HackWork said:


> We're not. And with all due respect, if you don't like who America chooses for a president, you should move to a country that isn't so reliant on America.



Looks like the reliance works both ways, seeing how each of our country's trading is the other's largest market.

$1.4 Trillion Economic
Relationship
 The United States and
Canada share a $1.4 trillion
bilateral trade and
investment relationship.
 U.S.-Canada two-way trade
in goods and services totaled
nearly $759 billion in 2014.
U.S. and Canadian bilateral
investment stock totaled
nearly $698 billion.
 U.S. exports to Canada totaled $375 billion in
2014 – 16 percent of total U.S. exports. Canada
is the number one export market for 35 U.S.
states.
 Canada is the largest foreign supplier of oil,
natural gas, and electricity to the United States.
 Nearly 40 percent of the United States’ crude oil
imports came from Canada in 2014.
 Canadian travelers made 23
million trips to the United
States and spent $28 billion in
2013.
 American travelers made 12
million trips to Canada and
spent $8 billion in 2013.
 More than 28,000 Canadian
students attended U.S. schools
in 2013-2014, while more than
12,000 American students
studied in Canada in 2013. 
 The United States is Canada’s primary source of
direct investment, with investment stock totaling
$386 billion in 2014.
 Canadian foreign direct investment in the United
States was $311 billion in 2014, making Canada the
fourth largest source of FDI in the United States.
 U.S. subsidiaries of Canadian firms employed more
than 546,000 employees in 2011, for an average
wage of over $65,000 annually.

and you get Bieber :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HackWork

I'm not going to get into an America vs. Canada war, especially one as stupid as this (are you seriously going to argue over who is more reliant on the other?) because I like Canada and Canadians, other than a small handful who always have negative things to say about America and Americans.


----------



## wcord

HackWork said:


> I'm not going to get into an America vs. Canada war, especially one as stupid as this (are you seriously going to argue over who is more reliant on the other?) because I like Canada and Canadians, other than a small handful who always have negative things to say about America and Americans.


No, just stating, that like it or not, we are dependent on each other.
There is a reason our common border is the longest undefended in the world.
Just like a dysfunctional family, who disagree with each other over anything, but support one another when the going gets tough. Our history is too intertwined to be otherwise.
And I agree, there are those few on both sides who can not see beyond their nose and even when shown facts, will totally ignore said facts.


----------



## chicken steve

Now you've got me wondering who's in who's back pocket more WCord....~CS~


----------



## wcord

gnuuser said:


> they have names such as politicians, the wealthy, and the religious!
> but you find those turds in every country.





chicken steve said:


> Now you've got me wondering who's in who's back pocket more WCord....~CS~


gnuuser almost hit a home run. Missed the corporate shareholders and CEOs, whose short sighted profit oriented goals, are driving the 99% into the poor house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

 Canadian travelers made 23
million trips to the United
States and spent $28 billion in
2013.
 American travelers made 12
million trips to Canada and
spent $8 billion in 2013.

Yup not many like going north.


----------



## Majewski

I'd love to go!


----------



## wcord

yep, the north is awesome


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'd love to go!


Went up to Niagara often when I lived in upstate NY but those were just pleasure trips on weekends.


----------



## Majewski

I won't be a felon forever! Someday.... Someday....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I won't be a felon forever! Someday.... Someday....


Had only you used your _power_ for good instead of evil.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Had only you used your _power_ for good instead of evil.


Life is only fun if you're a little evil!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Life is only fun if you're a little evil!


Preaching to the choir my friend. I just retired to avoid going too far down that road.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Preaching to the choir my friend. I just retired to avoid going too far down that road.


Lol I've been straight edge so long. My only issue was 1 girl. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lol I've been straight edge so long. My only issue was 1 girl. Lol


Prior to my current wife I never had just one girl. It's kind of a Sicilian tradition.


----------



## Southeast Power

MechanicalDVR said:


>  Canadian travelers made 23
> million trips to the United
> States and spent $28 billion in
> 2013.
>  American travelers made 12
> million trips to Canada and
> spent $8 billion in 2013.
> 
> Yup not many like going north.


The concensus here.

One million Canadians came to South Florida last year, all pretended that they only spoke French and none of them tipped a dime.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Suncoast Power said:


> The concensus here.
> 
> One million Canadians came to South Florida last year, all pretended that they only spoke French and none of them tipped a dime.


I see them driving through my area every weekend. They are about as friendly as alligators when they stop for food or gas here as well. Mostly Quebec plates.


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see them driving through my area every weekend. They are about as friendly as alligators when they stop for food or gas here as well. Mostly Quebec plates.


Sounds like all the old, grouchy Quebec nationalists are spending their time in Florida. Good for us, bad for you. Canada doesn't need them.

By the way, Happy Canada Day :laughing: .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Sounds like all the old, grouchy Quebec nationalists are spending their time in Florida. Good for us, bad for you. Canada doesn't need them.
> 
> By the way, Happy Canada Day :laughing: .


Sounds about right. Agreed on that sentiment. Seems funny when they come through in a carvan of the same RV's, just different vehicles in tow.


Happy Canada Day neighbor !


----------



## Essex

Well it has been a week since the referendum and the U.K. Has not imploded.


----------



## Essex




----------



## 99cents

Essex said:


> Well it has been a week since the referendum and the U.K. Has not imploded.


No but the pound is still in the tank, parliament is in chaos and the bigots are having fun with graffiti. And the Scots are talking independence again.


----------



## Essex

99cents said:


> No but the pound is still in the tank, parliament is in chaos and the bigots are having fun with graffiti. And the Scots are talking independence again.


The pound is still high. Higher than both the Dollar and the Euro. The FTSE 100 has regained all its lost points. 

Parliament is in a mess. It is the shake up the UK needed. They must never forget that we put them there and we can remove them. 

As for the Scots wanting independence again. Their oil reserves are not worth what they were during the last referendum and they get a lot more in cash from the UK than they contribute. If the SNP do hold another referendum and loose then they are finished. Common sense from the Scottish point of view would wait to see what deal we get once we leave the EU in 2-3 years time.


----------



## Southeast Power

Interview with Tony Blair – Assessing the UK Referendum

To listen:
U.S. Toll Free: (855) 859-2056 or (800) 585- 8367
Intl Toll Free: (404) 537-3406
Conference ID: 41637366
Access to this exclusive interview will be available only through Friday, July 6 at 5 p.m. ET.


----------



## Essex

Suncoast Power said:


> Interview with Tony Blair – Assessing the UK Referendum
> 
> To listen:
> U.S. Toll Free: (855) 859-2056 or (800) 585- 8367
> Intl Toll Free: (404) 537-3406
> Conference ID: 41637366
> Access to this exclusive interview will be available only through Friday, July 6 at 5 p.m. ET.


I could not think of anything worse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> I could not think of anything worse.


That is an awful opinion for you to have I think you should call and listen at least ten times so you get the entire gist of it all. I bet even child over there would get something out of it.


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is an awful opinion for you to have I think you should call and listen at least ten times so you get the entire gist of it all. I bet even child over there would get something out of it.


Tony Blair is not much liked over here.


----------



## nrp3

Why? I don't have a particularly good understanding of the whole thing, so its interesting to hear about it regardless of which side you are on over there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> Tony Blair is not much liked over here.


Why? We love him over here he's a Brit with an actual personality, so much different than most we come across.


----------



## Essex

nrp3 said:


> Why? I don't have a particularly good understanding of the whole thing, so its interesting to hear about it regardless of which side you are on over there.


Because he took the UK to war based on a lie. The lie that Saddam Hussian had WMDs and could launch them within 45 minutes. Don't get me wrong he done some good things for the country but this is his 'legacy'.


----------



## nrp3

Ok, I can understand that.


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why? We love him over here he's a Brit with an actual personality, so much different than most we come across.


He has charisma this is true. His willingness to jump in with Bush made him an outcast in the UK but celebrated in the US. 

We are currently awaiting the outcome of an enquiry about the Iraq war that could see TB labelled as a war criminal.


----------



## Essex

nrp3 said:


> Ok, I can understand that.


The rise of Islamic State can be traced right back to the decision to go to war in Iraq. Tony Blair and George Bush have a lot of blood on their hands and a lot to answer for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> He has charisma this is true. His willingness to jump in with Bush made him an outcast in the UK but celebrated in the US.
> 
> We are currently awaiting the outcome of an enquiry about the Iraq war that could see TB labelled as a war criminal.


If he gets labeled a 'war criminal' then your nation has more bleeding heart libtards than I even give them credit for.


----------



## Essex

MechanicalDVR said:


> If he gets labeled a 'war criminal' then your nation has more bleeding heart libtards than I even give them credit for.


Some say that the fact that Saddam was no real threat and that the numbers that have died due to that war is between 100,000 and 1,000,000 depending on who you ask and that the war has been classed as illegal by international law then war crimes were committed.


----------



## Essex

You may like his accent:


----------



## 99cents

Essex said:


> Some say that the fact that Saddam was no real threat and that the numbers that have died due to that war is between 100,000 and 1,000,000 depending on who you ask and that the war has been classed as illegal by international law then war crimes were committed.


160,000 civilians, 250,000 including combatants.


----------



## zac

Essex said:


> Some say that the fact that Saddam was no real threat and that the numbers that have died due to that war is between 100,000 and 1,000,000 depending on who you ask and that the war has been classed as illegal by international law then war crimes were committed.


Remember the vs (mustard) gas attack against the kurds in 1988 by Sadam, which killed between 50,000 and 100,000 people? 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex

zac said:


> Remember the vs (mustard) gas attack against the kurds in 1988 by Sadam, which killed between 50,000 and 100,000 people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Of course and rightly said. However, this was not the justification for war presented to the British Parliment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Remember the vs (mustard) gas attack against the kurds in 1988 by Sadam, which killed between 50,000 and 100,000 people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


He won't recall that it doesn't fit his agenda.


----------

